# Where should the trap go?



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Here is my dilemma. I have recently acquired fourteen white homer squeakers. I would like to start trap training them as soon as possible, but I have questions about where I should put the trap. They are in the front right section of my loft, with a 3 foot by 3 foot aviary attached to the front. I currently have the bob trap installed between the aviary and the loft. I figured that I can shoo them all into the aviary at dinner time and then whistle them back through the trap. I plan on putting a release door onto the front of the aviary to let them out when it is time for them to fly. Other lofts I have seen have the trap as the last thing before the landing board. Should I build a landing board/cage onto the front of the aviary and move the trap there, or should I leave it where it is? 

I am a bit concerned about building a landing board/cage that is big enough for fourteen birds to get shut into. I'm guessing that it will need to be about 2 feet x 3 feet to accommodate that many birds. I have visions of whacking my head on it every time I mow the lawn! 

Any pros or cons on this would be appreciated.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

paint the edge with black & yellow chevrons & remember to duck


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Quazar said:


> paint the edge with black & yellow chevrons & remember to duck


I can remember to duck, but most of the summer my wife mows the lawn. I'm concerned that a divorce might be in my future if she whacks her head!


----------



## fireman (Apr 2, 2011)

Ha, ha, I can just imagine that!


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

I like my trap were it is, it sounds like you explained your present placement. I have a out trap on the other end of the aviary. I have the redrose style aviary, so when the birds are out the front opens as a landing board. But closed I shoo, or even put the little birds in the aviary and call them back in. So far I havnt had one have a problem finding the trap when they hit the landing board, but I make shure they KNOW were the "in" trap is before they get freedom. Kinda long but maybe you got my 2 cents worth.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ptras said:


> Here is my dilemma. I have recently acquired fourteen white homer squeakers. I would like to start trap training them as soon as possible, but I have questions about where I should put the trap. They are in the front right section of my loft, with a 3 foot by 3 foot aviary attached to the front. I currently have the bob trap installed between the aviary and the loft. I figured that I can shoo them all into the aviary at dinner time and then whistle them back through the trap. I plan on putting a release door onto the front of the aviary to let them out when it is time for them to fly. Other lofts I have seen have the trap as the last thing before the landing board. Should I build a landing board/cage onto the front of the aviary and move the trap there, or should I leave it where it is?
> 
> I am a bit concerned about building a landing board/cage that is big enough for fourteen birds to get shut into. I'm guessing that it will need to be about 2 feet x 3 feet to accommodate that many birds. I have visions of whacking my head on it every time I mow the lawn!
> 
> Any pros or cons on this would be appreciated.


I like my trap seperate from the aviary..because.. if you have a stray or a few that may want to come in the next day..and your at work you can set the trap for them to come in while your away..and the other birds that are in the loft still can use the aviary.. I do not know how your setup looks..but I put the landing board on top of the aviary it serves as the roof of the aviary..and then a trap above the aviary..


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

I have been researching loft designs. The names have all run together as to what I saw where. I saw a "settling" pen on top of the flight area of the loft and the trap inside this. I do not want to hijack this thread but it is in line with the origal post. What are the good, the bad, and the ugly things about having this design?

I saw another picture that had a single trap put in the flight area(seems yall call it the aviary but that is the whole area loft included for birds or bees) as a added feature of the redrose design.

I am learning toward the settling cage idea for my actual loft.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Aviary is a "hang out place" for the birds. It keeps them in place and does not let them free fly (unless you open a door to let them out).

I use a set up like you are describing (look at the pics for "The Castle" in the link below). This lets you have birds in the aviary as while you have the trap open for incoming birds. The problem is that birds have to learn 2 different ins and outs. If you use spirit_wings idea the birds only have to learn "a bit farther" in and out.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> I like my trap seperate from the aviary..because.. if you have a stray or a few that may want to come in the next day..and your at work you can set the trap for them to come in while your away..and the other birds that are in the loft still can use the aviary.. I do not know how your setup looks..but I put the landing board on top of the aviary it serves as the roof of the aviary..and then a trap above the aviary..


Are you talking about a drop trap in the top of the aviary? That sounds like a good idea, but the roof of my aviary is solid. My loft was converted from a playhouse I built for my kids, and the aviaries are in the area that used to be the "front porch." I can't really put in a drop trap unless I cut through the roof.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

here is what Im talking about from lovebirds loft.. I can not picture your loft.. you would have to post a pic for me to know what your talking about..


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=19119&d=1300983467


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> here is what Im talking about from lovebirds loft.. I can not picture your loft.. you would have to post a pic for me to know what your talking about..
> 
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=19119&d=1300983467


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/christmas-loft-49004.html

Picture of the loft in the above thread. The aviary on the right is the one with the whites. I put the trap in where the window (green frame) comes through from the loft. I will be putting a release door in the upper front of the aviary. I'm trying to decide if I need a landing board and trap at that location, or if I can just use the aviary as a landing cage and have them trap into the loft.

I started their trap training yesterday when I fed them. It's pretty funny...it took me five minutes to shoo them all out into the aviary, and one absolutely refused. I had to grab him and put him through the window. I closed the trap, put down feed and whistled. Two of the young-uns trapped immediately. Over the next half hour, ten more went in one at a time. Three hours later, and completely dark outside, two birds were still sitting in the aviary. They were on the landing board in front of the trap looking longingly at the feed tray on the floor. I finally pushed them through the trap. Hopefully today they will be a bit better at it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would make a landing board and trap door on the aviary..so the other birds can use the aviary even if you have the trap set for some to come in.. they would be trapping into the aviary.. otherwise you would have to open your whole aviary for someone to come in and no one else could use it in that time.. or if you wanted to fly some birds,and not others... have you thought of adding on to the loft?


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> I would make a landing board and trap door on the aviary..so the other birds can use the aviary even if you have the trap set for some to come in.. they would be trapping into the aviary.. otherwise you would have to open your whole aviary for someone to come in and no one else could us it in that time.. or if you wanted to fly some birds, have you thought of adding on to the loft?


I have thought of it, and will be doing so. I expect that I will double the width of the loft with an add-on. I will then have a section that is 7' X 8' just for the whites. Right now I have about the maximum number of birds in my space based upon the two square feet per bird rule. These include 18 whites, and 11 rollers. I also have a pair of Tipplers in my old coop. (My son refuses to give them up!)


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Another advantage to SW's suggestion is that you can use the aviary as "trap bait" for difficult birds. Ex, we have a gal that likes to sit and taunt us. Since she has eggs in the nest, we toss Mr. into the aviary and she panics that her kids are unheated. Trap bait.

Granted Mr gets his backside kicked for being … like all the other guys …*but us guys are used to being called unhelpful by our better halves.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I was just reading this thread and took a look at your loft decorated for christmas . It looked great and thats a neat loft too btw


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Jaysen said:


> Another advantage to SW's suggestion is that you can use the aviary as "trap bait" for difficult birds. Ex, we have a gal that likes to sit and taunt us. Since she has eggs in the nest, we toss Mr. into the aviary and she panics that her kids are unheated. Trap bait.
> 
> Granted Mr gets his backside kicked for being … like all the other guys …*but us guys are used to being called unhelpful by our better halves.


Jaysen...I checked out your loft on your album. I think you should call it "The Cathedral" instead of The Castle. I suggest that because of picture #34. Your loft has a church in the background, and at first glance, it looks like you have a steeple on your loft! 

It looks like your trap setup is similar to what I have...trap between the loft and the landing cage/aviary. I do think I will follow the advice of Spirit Wings, and move the trap to the outside wall of the aviary. I think I can make a hinged landing board that can go out of the way when it's not in use. That should save me half of my assets.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

There are actually 6 churches withing stone throwing distance. 5 steeples one steeple-less. 

If you look at the picture you will see that my set up is a bit more like SW than you might think. The trap doubles as an secondary aviary. The real aviary is the 2x2x6 cage below the trap. I enclosed the trap to make trap training easier and to allow me to wrangle birds that are trap shy. Keep in mind those traps are 20+ feet off the ground. Also our traps are two way: birds exit the same place they enter. 

So trap is not in aviary, it is above the aviary. Trap _is_ a secondary aviary. Trap is a common "door" to the outside. 

Take a look a the "Pigeon Head" photos. They show the precursor to this setup where the trap was between the loft and aviary. It was a pain when a bird was being difficult.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

If you build something like a sputnik on the side of your loft or avairy that would work out well , thats what I would do if I were you . 
http://rockdovefarm.blogspot.com/2010/05/belgian-sputnik-drop-in-traps.html


----------

